# Free Ferry Tickets, San Francisco to Larkspur



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Click on the link inside this article to download a PDF of the free ticket:

Golden Gate Ferry promotes reverse travel to Larkspur | The Greater Marin

Take the ferry from SF to Larkspur then ride home.

Medium length, mostly flat, few small rollers, great views of North Bay and City.

Good opportunity to ride out to San Quentin.

Nice map here (with que sheet):

San Francisco -> Tiburon -> Paradise Loop -> Corte Madera -> San Quentin at Bikely.com


----------

